# The ZHP owners dilemma...



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

Dawg90 said:


> Just tell us why a dealer would sell you a ZHP for $25k, $10k under invoice. They can't get it for even close to that from BMW NA.


Original price was $44,500. Invoice he showed was $38,500, and purchased the car for $29k plus tax.

Why, simple. Car was on the lot, and it was the end of the quarter and I was willing to walk out any moment and the dealer wanted the sale for the next quarter. In fact, as I posted before, in his rush to sell the car, he didn't charge for leather.

He may have misled on the invoice, not sure... since your numbers are 4k less than I paid.

Now, do I think I'll be that lucky with getting an M3, winning on both the trade as well as the cost... not as likely. Of course, if the car is on the lot, I have more negotiating power.


----------



## icemanjs4 (Dec 1, 2004)

mtbscott said:


> I'll be at the Mazda thing 9:00 session. I let Iceman from Austin drive my car after lunch at the get together, he told me I was a bad influence.


Yeah cuz he LOVED your car :-(  
Nah, I still love my ZHP - every bit of it. 
I've been driving a loaner X5 3.0 for a few days now, and I WANT MY ZHP back.

And the ZHP is the top of the E46 3-series food chain. I consider the M3, a slightly different league for the 3 series. (Ok maybe this just makes me feel a little bit better).


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

FWIW, a 330i handles better than an E46 M3. Between the steering and the weight...


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

wheel-man said:


> Original price was $44,500. Invoice he showed was $38,500, and purchased the car for $29k plus tax.


:jawdrop:

Can I hire you as my Purchase Advisor on my next car?


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

LDV330i said:


> :jawdrop:
> 
> Can I hire you as my Purchase Advisor on my next car?


Perhaps... depending on the 'reimbursement.'


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

wheel-man said:


> Original price was $44,500. Invoice he showed was $38,500, and purchased the car for $29k plus tax.
> 
> Why, simple. Car was on the lot, and it was the end of the quarter and I was willing to walk out any moment and the dealer wanted the sale for the next quarter. In fact, as I posted before, in his rush to sell the car, he didn't charge for leather.
> 
> ...


This was a new car? Was it during the $3800 incentive period? Excuse me for calling bull****, this story is totally fishy, no dealer is going to sell a car for $5-10k less than he paid for it. 

don't bother telling me about your great negotiating skills, I've lost interest in the story.


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

Dawg90 said:


> This was a new car? Was it during the $3800 incentive period? Excuse me for calling bull****, this story is totally fishy, no dealer is going to sell a car for $5-10k less than he paid for it.
> 
> don't bother telling me about your great negotiating skills, I've lost interest in the story.


That's fine, since I'm personally getting frustrated trying to justify to you what I payed. I payed what I did, got away with a great deal. And you didn't. End of story.

With that tread jack aside, I'd like to get back to the discussion of the thread.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

wheel-man said:


> That's fine, since I'm personally getting frustrated trying to justify to you what I payed. I payed what I did, got away with a great deal. *And you didn't. *End of story.


I suspected this was some form of bragging, thanks for confirming it. You're pathetic.


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

Dawg90 said:


> I suspected this was some form of bragging, thanks for confirming it. You're pathetic.


Man, I must of rubbed you the wrong way. Wasn't bragging. Just don't understand why there's this overwhelming sense of negativity and increasing cynicism on this site, now being perpetuated by you.

I said what I got it the car for, you can't believe it and its fine. No worries. Just the constant baggering that you felt obligated to give me finally irked me and so I added that comment. I have nothing personal against you, however you made personal attacks in your previous posts and have done so again. Why? Not sure.

If I don't believe something, I leave it be. There must be something more that your not relaying. Why would I lie about what I got my car for? What's would the motivation be? To impress a bunch of people that are faceless and that I don't know?

Sorry, couldn't care less to impress anyone, let alone people parading and hiding around pseudonyms. I came to this site to learn about my car, learn a thing or two about BMW in general, and to have an outlet to procrastinate and to write my thoughts. An excercise that is not frequent in medicine. I made a couple of friends whom I've had the pleasure of meeting in person.

But to brag? Sorry man. That's not it. Neither is putting other people down.

Live and let live, and if you don't think something sounds right to you, fine. So be it. But again, your constant questioning makes me think there's something more to it.

You mentioned the $3900 rebate, and honestly, I don't know if I received it or not since it was never mentioned. Likely I did in retrospect, assuming it was available, giving the dealer more room to negotiate on the end price. In the end, it took me nine months to finally get the price I wanted. I was real pain in the ass, no doubt.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

wheel-man said:


> Man, I must of rubbed you the wrong way. Wasn't bragging. Just don't understand why there's this overwhelming sense of negativity and increasing cynicism on this site, now being perpetuated by you.
> 
> I said what I got it the car for, you can't believe it and its fine. No worries. Just the constant baggering that you felt obligated to give me finally irked me and so I added that comment. I have nothing personal against you, however you made personal attacks in your previous posts and have done so again. Why? Not sure.
> 
> ...


What time of year did you buy it, this year? So you didn't even know if it had an incentive, but you negotiated $7000 below dealer cost? (or $11k below if there was no incentive)

I'm curious if anyone else here believes your story? You refuse to give details, just brag about your great negotiating skills. Are you sure you're not forgetting some little detail, like was it a used car, was it a demo, how many miles did it have when you bought it?


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

Dawg90 said:


> What time of year did you buy it, this year? So you didn't even know if it had an incentive, but you negotiated $7000 below dealer cost? (or $11k below if there was no incentive)
> 
> I'm curious if anyone else here believes your story? You refuse to give details, just brag about your great negotiating skills. Are you sure you're not forgetting some little detail, like was it a used car, was it a demo, how many miles did it have when you bought it?


No. I bought the car September '04. Not a demo, no miles outside of transport to and from the port. And not used. It had 18miles on it when I picked it up. Again, not sure why were belabouring this.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

wheel-man said:


> No. I bought the car September '04. Not a demo, no miles outside of transport to and from the port. And not used. It had 18miles on it when I picked it up. Again, not sure why were belabouring this.


Ok, there was no $3800 incentive back in Sept. So that means the dealer sold it to you at $11,000 under cost.

I can imagine the sales guy asking the manager. "But he _really _wants the car, and he's gonna walk if we don't agree!"

"Ok, the car didn't sell when we advertised it at invoice, $38k, so go ahead, give it to him at $29k"

Anyone else believe this one?


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

Dawg90 said:


> Ok, there was no $3800 incentive back in Sept. So that means the dealer sold it to you at $11,000 under cost.
> 
> I can imagine the sales guy asking the manager. "But he _really _wants the car, and he's gonna walk if we don't agree!"
> 
> ...


Again, what's the point of you trying agree or disagree what I paid for the car. I paid what I paid and don't give a [email protected] if you you or anyone else believes me or not. This is the last time I respond to you. Have a good life and get a hobby besides whacking it. Sorry to be so rude, but come on, what are you trying to prove? If you want to meet, we can discuss in person. If you want to bring it to blows, I'll promise you won't stand up when I'm through with you. So you call it. Just lay off and stop thinking that people are trying to come off better or whatever more than they are on some pointless website.


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

Love it but always yearn for more. The fact that the M3 doesn't come with 4 doors sealed my decision for the 330i ZHP. I'm not looking back! Great car at a great price. Its a keeper until I no longer need a car seat in the back  Then its off to the M3 convertible.....maybe a 2006 M3 cabrio CPO in 2009 ??? Yeah, that sounds good !


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

wheel-man said:


> Again, what's the point of you trying agree or disagree what I paid for the car. I paid what I paid and don't give a [email protected] if you you or anyone else believes me or not. This is the last time I respond to you. Have a good life and get a hobby besides whacking it. Sorry to be so rude, but come on, what are you trying to prove? If you want to meet, we can discuss in person. If you want to bring it to blows, I'll promise you won't stand up when I'm through with you. So you call it. Just lay off and stop thinking that people are trying to come off better or whatever more than they are on some pointless website.


Let's see, which is more likely:
1. BMW dealer sells a popular new car for $11,000 below invoice.
2. Guy lies on the internet to look cool.

Nothing more lame than posing on the internet, dude.


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

Dawg90 said:


> Let's see, which is more likely:
> 1. BMW dealer sells a popular new car for $11,000 below invoice.
> 2. Guy lies on the internet to look cool.
> 
> Nothing more lame than posing on the internet, dude.


No, one thing more lame...
Being beligerent and thinking your policing the internet for 'lies'


----------



## De_UnKnOwN_1 (Mar 28, 2005)

you always want what you cant have. listen to the logical side of your brain.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> FWIW, a 330i handles better than an E46 M3. Between the steering and the weight...


I don't remember if I asked you before, but what is your opinion of the M3 ZCP's steering and handling?

I really should just go down and try one out, against better judgement.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

wheel-man said:


> No, one thing more lame...
> Being beligerent and thinking your policing the internet for 'lies'


Finding liars is kinda fun actually.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Dawg90 said:


> Finding liars is kinda fun actually.


This Dukie's got teeth!

EDIT: Hey, you took out all the examples you found...


----------

